
Ask HN: PDF files to? - verwindung
Greetings to everyone.
I&#x27;m not a computer professional, but I&#x27;ll tell you if you can help me.
Imagine that they have emergency plans in pdf format (most of the content is text, although there is also cartography and images). In what format do you recommend transforming them so that a huge amount of work is useful and interoperable in the future? Are there tools that can make my job easier? All your recommendations are welcome.
Thank you very much for your time.
======
danielvf
PDF's are a pretty standard choice for long term archiving. Anything specific
you are concerned about?

